# Zoomies!



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha Ha. Gotta love the Zoomies!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

LOVE the zoomies! Always brings a smile to my face


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

really, really cute video. when I see zoomies, I always think of the expression. "Golden Retrievers think life is a party thrown for them."


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I watched that about ten times in a row....so great..I love it when the do that outside..get real close to the ground! Thanks for posting that..


----------



## mayasdad (Dec 5, 2012)

awesome video


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing - love zoomies


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*another zoomie video*

saw this on another dog forum I'm on a lot for Cavaliers, and thought I'd share. The little dogs get them too...


----------

